# Ware's Lawn 2.0



## Ware

Well, here we go...

https://youtu.be/WizqhbjLj1w


----------



## Getting Fat

I have not earned the right to be the first to comment on this


----------



## testwerke

I'm just left with even more questions


----------



## jabopy

WoW!!  That's going to be one big task John. Looking forward to this one. :shock: a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## Gilley11

Personally, I'm a Toro fan even though my current Arsenal includes none &#128514;. JD is great, you'll love it.


----------



## Pete1313

I think you need to update your lawn size! Loved the video! Congrats on the new place! You already know what I think about JD and that machine!


----------



## driver_7

Wow!  That is awesome!!! This will be a great adventure to follow. Congrats on the homestead upgrade!!


----------



## AZChemist

Congrats! Looks like you gained a little more elbow room. Excited to see what's to come!


----------



## Ware

@Getting Fat @testwerke @jabopy @Gilley11 @Pete1313 @717driver @AZChemist

Thanks guys. We are planning to build a house on a little more land soon. The new lawn is about 3.5 acres in a rural setting with some larger tracts on all sides. Most of the area was owned by an old cattle and hay farmer up until about 20 years ago.



We are told he sprigged it with coastal bermuda grass back in the day. I see a lot of that, but it appears to also have been overseeded with perennial rye at some point. I'm not sure why - maybe to increase yield on the first cut. Anyway, it has just been cut for hay for a long long time, so transitioning it to a lawn is going to be an interesting journey. I'm really not sure what I'm going to do yet, but I will say ~3.5 acres of sod is probably not going to be in the budget - same with irrigation. I hope you'll follow along, while joining me in managing our expectations. :lol:



> Modern Coastal Bermuda grass is a result of an extensive breeding program by Dr. Glenn Burton, a U.S. Department of Agriculture plant geneticist and grass breeder at the University of Georgia Coastal Plains Experiment Station at Tifton.
> 
> Coastal, the most widely planted variety in Texas, is a highly productive Bermuda grass producing both rhizomes and stolons and is adapted to a wide range of climatic conditions, Corriher-Olson said. The variety has exceptional longevity, readily responds to fertilizer and irrigation, and possesses better drought tolerance than common Bermuda grass. Coastal is also tolerant of continuous grazing or frequent and close defoliation.


----------



## Ware

The mower is a 2013 John Deere 8800 TerrainCut with about 1,500 hours. I purchased it at the Weeks Turf Auction in Kansas a couple months ago. Committing to reel mowing that much area right out of the gate is not something I was comfortable with, so my choices were narrowed down to a nice zero turn or something like this JD rough mower. I am not mowing low yet, but the (5) independently floating 21" decks was appealing to me. I think it will handle undulations and a lower HOC better than a zero turn without scalping. It's a beast - it's 4wd with like a 42-43hp Yanmar diesel engine. Everything is hydraulically-driven.


----------



## The_iHenry

Congrats on the new property and mower! :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy

Follow along!! Try an stop us!&#129299; How far from where you are now is it? Going to be fun building from scratch, good luck John.&#128077;


----------



## kds

Ware said:


> Committing to reel mowing that much area right out of the gate is not something I was comfortable with


That's one way to get committed pretty quickly :bd:


----------



## Ware

jabopy said:


> Follow along!! Try an stop us!🤓 How far from where you are now is it? Going to be fun building from scratch, good luck John.👍


Thanks! It's about 5 miles (8 km) away, as the crow flies. :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

That's a beautifl piece of land, John. You planning on building on the crest? Any interest in a walk-out or don't they do basements in AR?


----------



## MrMeaner

Daaaaaayum!! Looks like that's gonna be a fun project!! Looking forward to your progress pics!!

Would be nice to just have a small front and back yard with sod of your choice. Then leave the rest natural coastal bermuda and save on water, ferts, chemical etc....


----------



## Thor865

sounds like the perfect opportunity to have that TifGrand you always wanted. perfect setup for what I want next. if it was me I would have about 1/2 acre or so reel mowed Bermuda and the rest leave as is.


----------



## rob13psu

Congrats! All that space. Awesome.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Can't wait to see the progress. Awesome video, and great mower man, I'm jealous!


----------



## RayTL

Man, I'm jealous of all that space! Enjoy!!


----------



## pennstater2005




----------



## drenglish

This is going so cool. I'm in the same boat as you with future plans to build on a previous hay field and contemplating turf options before even having the house built! Definitely watching for your direction in this.

You have house plans yet?


----------



## ZeonJNix

Man that's awesome! Can't wait to see the progression.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Congratulations @Ware look forward to reading up on this


----------



## thompwa

Sounds like a good opportunity to drill a well for the irrigation!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Congrats, @Ware! I'm still trying to decide how to handle our open fields. Might have to follow your lead on that. Good luck on the house!


----------



## ericgautier

Awesome! Congrats on the new place.


----------



## stevenjmclark

Can't wait to see what you do with this. That mower is epic!!


----------



## Rooster

Holy crap. I can't wait to see what you do with that land.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> That's a beautifl piece of land, John. You planning on building on the crest? Any interest in a walk-out or don't they do basements in AR?


For whatever reason, basements are not popular here. There aren't many local contractors that even do them, so prices aren't competitive.



MrMeaner said:


> Daaaaaayum!! Looks like that's gonna be a fun project!! Looking forward to your progress pics!!
> 
> Would be nice to just have a small front and back yard with sod of your choice. Then leave the rest natural coastal bermuda and save on water, ferts, chemical etc....


That's not a bad idea at all, and something I have definitely considered. The difficult part is deciding how large of an area to do. My biggest concern is I know how much time I spend on my ~8k, so I'm afraid to duplicate that and still have over 3 acres of regular lawn to take care of.



Thor865 said:


> sounds like the perfect opportunity to have that TifGrand you always wanted. perfect setup for what I want next. if it was me I would have about 1/2 acre or so reel mowed Bermuda and the rest leave as is.


I would probably go Latitude 36 or Tahoma 31. I can get those in Tulsa. I'm not sure where the closest TifGrand farm is.



drenglish said:


> This is going so cool. I'm in the same boat as you with future plans to build on a previous hay field and contemplating turf options before even having the house built! Definitely watching for your direction in this.
> 
> You have house plans yet?


We do have a house plan that is mostly finalized. For now. :thumbup:


----------



## jasonbraswell

Just went through this process. It's the most stressful and rewarding time of life, depending on the contractors. You can see some pics in my journal.
Good luck and I will be happy to follow your progress. :thumbup: 
I mow 3.5 acres now with a zero turn in about 2.5 hrs depending on beer brakes :bandit: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Congratulations on the new place! I'm definitely watching this one. Will you definitely be reel mowing at least a portion eventually?


----------



## Ware

Ohio Lawn said:


> Congratulations on the new place! I'm definitely watching this one. Will you definitely be deep mowing at least a portion eventually?


Yes, probably. Just not sure how much and when.


----------



## Ware

Cross-posting this picnic table project...


----------



## Ware

And can I tease this here?


----------



## NewHomeOwner

It would only cost $58,314.00 to sod if going through SS. Maybe buying 153,460 sqft of sod could get you a better rate than .38 per. &#128514;

Congrats on the land. Our dream is to have land like that. It's getting increasingly hard around north Georgia with land value.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> And can I tease this here?


Sprayer, if so I bet it's nice


----------



## Stuofsci02

This is very cool.... It's always fun when you measure your yard in acres..


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware excited to see your new home.

Just curious what your thoughts are on possible turf for this large of a property?

My wife and I have considered purchasing a small farm and eventually building one last time...and when I think about a small farm....I have had several ideas of turf but I can't seem to figure out what would make the most sense in the long term.

Do you sod Bermuda up close to the home "small area" and reel cut it and let the Bermuda Sod slowly spread from there?

Do you do the above and seed the rest of the property?

Or does a slow growing turf like Zoysia or even Centipede make sense for the large portion of the property (my thinking here is these two cultivars don't scalp like Bermuda) and SOD Bermuda or Zoysia up next to the home?

Just curious what your are thinking...because you can tell from your journal and videos you think things out very well and do your research...and it might help us guys who are dreaming of a smaller or possibly larger property one day!


----------



## Ware

@ENC_Lawn I am asking myself all those same questions.

The lot is too large to sod with something super nice, and seeding the whole place would be very difficult without irrigation - although I have considered dormant seeding bermuda.

Budget (both time and money) is definitely a concern. With my current lawn nothing is really cost prohibitive/off the table, but one thing I have been thinking a lot about lately are things like what if I had 3+ acres of highly maintained bermuda and I got a fungus outbreak or something - treatment could get really expensive. That's on top of the basic fertilizer and weed control needs for that much area.

Everything is still very fluid, but at this point I think the most likely scenario will be repairing the area disturbed during construction with sod and then just doing some basic mowing and weed control on the whole lot until I figure out what I'm working with. Then once we get settled in maybe carve out an area around the house to take to the next level.

I have also considered doing some 1k or 2k irrigated "test plots" in the back where I could experiment with some different stuff without breaking the bank. It wouldn't look like a traditional lawn, but I think it would be neat to try some things I wouldn't ever consider doing to my whole lawn - like seeing how far into the summer I could keep PRG looking good, do a plot of St. Augustine or TTTF, compare some different bermuda cultivars side by side, try a zoysia plot, or even an ultradwarf.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Great points about the fertilizer costs of that much lawn....and I really like the idea of the test plots.

Around here where I Iive its Centipede....Centipede....and More Centipede. I obviously prefer Bermuda or Zoysia over Centipede...however When I run this scenario in my mind...I think If I had a small farm like area like you will have I would consider Centipede only because in my experience it's easy to remove if you don't like it.

And its extremely low maintenance....can be cut once a week and does not like fertilizer at all.

I know situations where the land was aerated or a tractor took a disc and broke up the ground and smoothed it out and they just seeded the land with centipede and let mother nature take over and 2 to 3 years later it fills in fine.

However I know whatever you choose will be well thought out and fun to watch!

Congrats again on the beautiful property!


----------



## Ware

@ENC_Lawn I have been all over the place.

On the low maintenance end of the spectrum, I have even considered establishing a native Buffalograss. It would be something different with minimal input requirements, but the biggest concern I have with transitioning to a non-bermuda lawn is there would still be this well-established coastal bermuda on 3 sides of our lot (about 1,500 linear feet). So I think it would just be a matter of time until whatever I went with is contaminated with this pasture bermuda. I'm just not sure if I'm up for that kind of fight.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Please, please, please have something to reel mow. I hope there is another YouTube update soon. I'm looking forward to seeing what you end up doing. You're way too good to get out of the reel mowing game.


----------



## jjenk321

That is going to be great. Congrats @Ware!


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/IOIfs6i231g


----------



## jabopy

Your going to get used to a lot of hard work on your new project.&#129298;


----------



## tcorbitt20

jabopy said:


> Your going to get used to a lot of hard work on your new project.🤒


He better get used to it! I'm looking forward to watching somebody else struggle with some of the same things I do.


----------



## HomerGuy

Ware said:


> Budget (both time and money) is definitely a concern. With my current lawn nothing is really cost prohibitive/off the table, but one thing I have been thinking a lot about lately are things like what if I had 3+ acres of highly maintained bermuda and I got a fungus outbreak or something - treatment could get really expensive. That's on top of the basic fertilizer and weed control needs for that much area.


I know when we moved and I went from taking care of 9k to 35k of turf, it was a huge shift for me. Just like you said, on the smaller lawn, virtually nothing was off the table. Now with the larger lawn, I spend a lot more time calculating application costs than I did before. I can't afford to just throw down copious amounts of product like I used to. You could easily spend a few hundred dollars on a single application of an organic fertilizer.

I ran into a situation last fall where I was mowing my yard and my neighbors yard (about 2 acres in total). Frankly it was just too much and it went from being fun to being a chore. Of course it doesn't help that I always get a little stressed out in the fall due to the shorter days providing less opportunity to mow after work. Get some rain one day, have a commitment after work another evening, and boom you miss 4-5 days of mowing and then you are scrambling to catch up.

Congrats on the new property. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## raymond

hey @Ware, super cool project. Love keeping up with what you do on YT.

Not that you asked me, but an idea that came to mind when looking at the length of that property and the long driveway run used by your neighbors, is to plant an accent strip of manicured lawn along the driveway, maybe ballooning out near the mailbox, and near the house... this would "tie" the manicured" part of lawn throughout your property, but also set boundaries to the natural grass.



Good luck! I'm confident whatever you decide to do will turn out fantastic


----------



## Ware

raymond said:


> hey @Ware, super cool project. Love keeping up with what you do on YT.
> 
> Not that you asked me, but an idea that came to mind when looking at the length of that property and the long driveway run used by your neighbors, is to plant an accent strip of manicured lawn along the driveway, maybe ballooning out near the mailbox, and near the house... this would "tie" the manicured" part of lawn throughout your property, but also set boundaries to the natural grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! I'm confident whatever you decide to do will turn out fantastic


That does look good.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/RWV9RYrLXdA


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


>


Nice, I was just looking at jrco spreader someone else had on here.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/dqv_xwJ_ptw


----------



## Stuofsci02

That Sir, is a sweet machine. The forward and reverse pedals are the exact same as my 2013 X304


----------



## Mocajoe

When the urge becomes overwhelming to reel mow your new property, you can trade in the JD 8800 for a JD 1905&#128512; https://youtu.be/Ksaa6C3OvK0


----------



## Ware

Mocajoe said:


> When the urge becomes overwhelming to reel mow your new property, you can trade in the JD 8800 for a JD 1905😀


Those are pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## cglarsen

Ware said:


> @ENC_Lawn I have been all over the place.
> 
> On the low maintenance end of the spectrum, I have even considered establishing a native Buffalograss. It would be something different with minimal input requirements, but the biggest concern I have with transitioning to a non-bermuda lawn is there would still be this well-established coastal bermuda on 3 sides of our lot (about 1,500 linear feet). So I think it would just be a matter of time until whatever I went with is contaminated with this pasture bermuda. I'm just not sure if I'm up for that kind of fight.


I have pasture bermuda in some areas right next to TifTuf and let me tell you that'll bug you everytime you look at that interaction. If you have none within your property I wouldn't worry as much about it migrating in on a denser species bermuda though.

Also welcome to the JD club where we buy our fluids in 5 Gallon containers!


----------



## FlowRider

Nice spread you have there. It will be very fun to watch you turn it into a new home progressively.

Really like the new John Deere mower - that is a boss piece of equipment. Great choice!

I also liked the spreader video and the cameo appearance by the new picnic table.

And liking how you have controlled your ditch and fence line weeds. What a great new adventure!!


----------



## modo brew

can't wait to follow along on this journey.


----------



## jabopy

I was sort of hopeful for some build updates John,  must some interesting things going on site. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware

jabopy said:


> I was sort of hopeful for some build updates John,  must some interesting things going on site. :mrgreen:


Thanks for the reminder! Progress has been a little slower than we would like - mostly waiting on subcontractors to finish up other jobs in the queue. My wife's family are homebuilders. She works in the family business. They are having a very busy year in spite of the virus, so that is good.

Anyway, we got the site for the house scraped back on July 1:


----------



## Ware

Then the surveyor came to stake the corners. I sent him my CAD drawing of the floor plan, and they dropped it onto the lot exactly where we wanted it - e.g. centered north-south, so many feet from the front property line, etc. This saves a lot of measuring/squaring.


----------



## Ware

On July 15 they dug and poured our footings. I think it ended up being 49 yards of concrete (about 5.5 trucks). Our 6-year-old is really enjoying the process - lots of stuff she won't learn in first grade this fall. :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Garage facing North? And a wood burning fireplace? I like the layout too. Nice.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Garage facing North? And a wood burning fireplace? I like the layout too. Nice.


One garage facing north and one facing west (in a L-shape). The concrete truck is headed north in this photo below - pouring the NE (back) corner of the garage that faces west.

There are a just a few covenants on this lot, and one is that any detached structure must match the architecture of the home - so instead of doing a detached garage, shed or shop of some sort later, we're just attaching that space to the house now.

No wood burning fireplace. I'm allergic to pretty much everything (most grasses, trees, etc) - but not clean burning natural gas. :thumbup:


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Looks awesome! This is going to be fun to watch. Thanks for journaling this.


----------



## Ware

Change of plans on the mowing situation...

I thought the John Deere 8800 TerrainCut was going to be a good option for rotary mowing the whole place (and it would be), but I honestly just don't see a scenario where I'm not doing at least some reel low bermuda around the house.

The 8800 would be sweet for mowing the rest of the yard, but I decided it was going to take up too much garage space, was a higher maintenance machine, difficult to haul, etc. for a mower I'm using on lower maintenance turf.

Anyway, I worked out a trade with our nearest John Deere golf dealer on a zero turn. The 8800 got bundled with some other mowers headed to a dealer on the west coast. They needed it to make a full truck load, so they gave me what I needed for it.


----------



## jabopy

Great top up man,&#128077;don't let it be so long in future&#128516; That's a huge trailer for a lil mower, I think you'll have fun on the 7iron.


----------



## ksturfguy

Love the new mower. If and when we move to a bigger property I will probably buy a JD. Hard to beat the cut of the 7iron decks at least for cool season lawns. Not sure how it cuts Bermuda


----------



## Ware

jabopy said:


> Great top up man,👍don't let it be so long in future😄 That's a huge trailer for a lil mower, I think you'll have fun on the 7iron.


Hauling it if I ever needed to was one of my concerns. The transport width of the 8800 is 88" (224 cm), so it's not something you can just put on a regular utility trailer and take somewhere.

HOC changes were probably my biggest gripe. Each of the five decks have to be adjusted independently, and each deck has four levers that needed to be released to adjust the front and rear rollers. The tension of each lever is adjusted with a nut and a stack of spring washers, and they were a little finicky. It would take me 20-30 minutes to change the HOC even 1/4". I can make the same 1/4" HOC adjustment on the zero turn in 2-3 seconds without leaving the seat.

The cut quality was nothing short of amazing for a rotary mower, but two areas where it struggled were mowing into and around tight corners. The two gaps between the 3 front decks obviously leave uncut grass that is mowed by the 2 rear decks, so to mow up to an obstruction or into a corner requires you to back up and scoot over a little and take another stab at it. When mowing around a tight corner it would sometimes leave small strips of uncut grass due to the way the front and rear decks are spaced.

If I had unlimited storage space I might have kept it because it was a cool mower, but I think the zero turn will better suit my needs while the lawn is taking shape.


----------



## Redtwin

I think the zero-turn was a good move. You'll still be cutting at quite a pace with the 7-iron. I love the JD saying... "It's not how fast you mow, it how well you mow fast!"


----------



## jayhawk

Ware, you've mastered Bermuda ...you should diversify and go zoysia matrella for experience if nothing else.  
Oh...a detached garage...wish I had, to keep house air cleaner. 
Monster house in the bkgd?

What are you shooting for on a blower door test...Slab or piers? If there is 'build' thread I'll geek out there


----------



## JRS 9572

Ware said:


> On July 15 they dug and poured our footing. I think it ended up being 49 yards of concrete (about 5.5 trucks). Our 6-year-old is really enjoying the process - lots of stuff she won't learn in first grade this fall. :thumbup:


Are you guys building on a crawl space? You're going to have a blast when this is done. Nothing like plenty of room in the country.


----------



## Ware

JRS 9572 said:


> Are you guys building on a crawl space? You're going to have a blast when this is done. Nothing like plenty of room in the country.


No, it will be a slab.


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> but I honestly just don't see a scenario where I'm not doing at least some reel low bermuda around the house.


Latitude 36?


----------



## adgattoni

FWIW Whistling Straights only mows their fescue once a year. Could make this a sizable portion of your landscape to lower the amount of space you have to maintain meticulously, especially in the back towards those trees (would have a very cool natural prairie look). I plan to try incorporating this idea somehow into my landscape.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@adgattoni :lol: I guess I'm going for the Whistling Straights look with my TTTF down in Georgia (nonirrigated). This hasn't gone to seed yet but it probably won't be long. The Fescue in that video looks awesome on the course, really nice contrast. I'm waiting for a little more rain and cooler temps to cut but next year I may leave some areas natural just to see how it turns out after watching that clip.

A natural area would look amazing on his property but I imagine keeping the bermuda at bay would be a real mother.

Picture was taken today.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Can't wait to follow your build out! We are also looking at some land and building. Congrats!


----------



## Ware

Water meter is installed. We paid extra for a 1" meter to help minimize pressure loss. The supply pressure is not going to be what I have in the city, so every little bit helps.

Here is a nice pressure loss table for water meters.

A standard 5/8" meter would have an 8.3 psi pressure drop when running a 15 gpm zone. With a 1" meter the pressure drop is only 1.2 psi.

Elevation change from the water main to the house is something else to pay attention to. You lose 0.433 psi per foot of elevation increase. Our house is going to be about 25 ft above the water main at the road, so we can expect to lose 10-11 psi due to elevation.

The length of our service line (about 375ft) is also going to come into play. 1" PE pipe has a pressure drop of about 5 psi per 100 ft at 15 gpm. That would be about a 19 psi pressure drop. :shock:

1.5" PE is much better at about 0.7 psi per 100 ft at 15 gpm, but we're going to go ahead and pay a little extra for 2" PE, which will only have a pressure drop of about 0.2 psi per 100 ft at 15 gpm.

Here are some pressure loss tables for various PE pipe sizes.

With this combination, it looks like I can expect about a 13 psi pressure drop (at 15 gpm) from whatever they're supplying at the road to the house - which should keep us in decent shape for the losses we'll incur on the irrigation system itself (backflow, mainline, valves, laterals, etc.).


----------



## ILoveGrits

I like how much thought you're putting into everything. Gonna have something to be real proud of when its done!


----------



## Ware

Our new driveway also got cut in last week. The existing access culvert was in the very corner of the property. We didn't want our driveway entrance there and it was about half full of sediment from being there for decades, so we installed a new corrugated HDPE culvert in a different location. We'll probably wait to take the old one out until we're finished with construction.

Choosing a driveway location/shape was pretty stressful. We wanted something with a little character (not a straight shot), but still practical. So when the surveyor came back to pin the corners on the footings for the block layers I had him give me a couple driveway width stakes at the road that centered with the front door of the house, and a couple more that aligned with the garage end of the house. We had considered several options, but we ended up basically connecting those two points with sort of an s-curve.

The driveway will get some more work later on, but we wanted to get it cut in and some shale down to take advantage of some free compaction from the dump truck and concrete truck traffic in the coming weeks.

The block work is mostly done. They'll come back to stitch up the north end of the garage and the back porch once the trucks finish filling the foundation. I think the final block count is about 1,850.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Nice! Our biggest headache was picking out the front door. I didn't care at all because I knew whatever my wife picked would look great (it did).

She flipped at the suggestion made by the builder. He didn't care what we wanted. He just needed to know because he was moving fast. It'll all end up great especially with family doing it. I wish I had documented our build more than I did.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, exterior doors get ordered pretty early as they are installed by the framers. I think my wife plans to order those this week.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

We have a driveway with some curve in it. It really adds to the curb appeal, but somehow people manage to drive off in to the yard a couple times a year. Oh, and backing up small trailers takes focus. Looks like yours is more gradual than mine though.

Welcome to the big yard club. The struggle is real.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Y'all dried in yet at the new house?


----------



## Ware

tcorbitt20 said:


> Y'all dried in yet at the new house?


I wish. Waiting on a framing crew to finish up the job ahead of us. We got over 6" of rain last month, and already at 5.91" for September. :bd:

They should start next week though.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Ware said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all dried in yet at the new house?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish. Waiting on a framing crew to finish up the job ahead of us. We got over 6" of rain last month, and already at 5.91" for September. :bd:
> 
> They should start next week though.
Click to expand...

That's a lot of rain. At least you can see where the grade needs some attention.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/hO99unBrxhQ


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


>


What happened to the 8800? Didn't work out?


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> What happened to the 8800? Didn't work out?


I posted about that here and here.


----------



## MasterMech

@Ware 
Now that you have my attention.... :lol:

What do you expect your water pressure to be at the house? You've got your lines nicely sized, but do you think a booster pump, even if only for irrigation, is beneficial?


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> @Ware
> Now that you have my attention.... :lol:
> 
> What do you expect your water pressure to be at the house? You've got your lines nicely sized, but do you think a booster pump, even if only for irrigation, is beneficial?


I think I measured right at 55 psi static at the meter. That should give me somewhere close 50 psi at the house due to the elevation change. I would like to avoid a booster pump if possible.


----------



## jabopy

That grass looks very smooth for a farmers field!! Are you keeping the barn at the road end John?


----------



## Ware

jabopy said:


> That grass looks very smooth for a farmers field!! Are you keeping the barn at the road end John?


It's pretty bumpy, but most things are compared to the lawn I have now. 

I installed the ZGlide suspension forks on the zero turn to help smooth the ride. They helped a lot. I will try to get some video of them in action.

All the locals ask if we're keeping the barn. At this moment the answer is no. If it was on the back of the property we probably would, but we hate for it to draw attention away from the brand new house we're building.


----------



## Ware

Slab and safe room are poured. Framers should start this week.


----------



## nnnnnate

I was going to make a joke about having to match the house to the barn by the road because of your earlier comment about out buildings needing to be architecturally the same. That'd probably be in bad taste though.

We built a house a couple years ago and while I'm glad we did it and that its done I don't know that I want to do it again. I have almost finished putting in the yard which has been a lot of work. I broke 5 pick axe handles, thank goodness for lifetime warranty. I'll watch from here as you progress and wish you guys the best of luck and clarity in your decisions that need to be made.


----------



## JRS 9572

Ware said:


> Water meter is installed...


Dang. Hate I missed this. Always put as large of a size of pipe as you can in the ground between the meter and the house. Minimizes loss of pressure due to friction. (This is from a Culligan Water engineering data handbook for dealers, but it has some age on it.)

1" Plastic Pipe @ 10 gallons per minute of flow will give you 9 PSI drop per 100' of pipe traveled. 
2" Plastic Pipe @ 10 gallons per minute of flow will give you virtually 0 pressure drop per 100' of pipe traveled.

And that doesn't take in elevation (which you have figured out). Rule of thumb is water loses a 1/2 pound of pressure per foot in elevation or 5 pounds per floor.


----------



## JRS 9572

Also I understand not wanting to do a booster pump, but if you do you should stay away from the SCALA 2 from Grundfos. We sold a batch of these, and I've had a ton of warranty issues over the last year with them. The previous models of Grundfos whole home boosters were very serviceable. My supplier keeps giving me warranty like he fully expects the problem is legit without asking. Not a good sign.

In concept I love the SCALA 2, and its features, but the reliability has scared me off.


----------



## Ware

We're expecting some rainfall on Tuesday from Tropical Storm Beta, so I sprayed Prodiamine 65 WDG this evening at the 3-month rate.

That's 2 lbs of product for 3.5 acres. I premixed 1/2 lb (8 oz) of product in (4) 1 gal jugs of hot water to dissolve the granules, then added those to my sprayer tank on site. It is really tough to wrap my head around needing 4 lbs of Prodiamine for my fall/winter pre-e apps. :lol:

I apply twice a year at the 6-month rate at the house I live in now, but I have been on a solid pre-e regimen for so long that my weed pressure is really minimal. I decided to do a split app at the new place to maybe get better control later in the winter - and also to sort of hedge my bet in case we don't get the rainfall they're calling for on Tuesday (since I don't have any irrigation).

Also, I misjudged how quick it is getting dark. Good thing the Pioneer has lights.


----------



## Ware

Framing is well underway.


----------



## jimbeckel

Looks nice, beautiful property, that will be me in six or so years after retirement.


----------



## Ridgerunner

How does the exterior of the safe room get finished? I see no framing around it.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> How does the exterior of the safe room get finished? I see no framing around it.


Pony wall on top to get it up to a 10' plate, then they'll brick against it like an exterior wall.


----------



## Ridgerunner

:thumbup:


----------



## Ren

So awesome. Your a few year in front of us, but we would like to do they same thing you are and start from scratch. Although more than likely just outside of DFW.


----------



## jayhawk

Ware said:


> Framing is well underway.


I guess no ZIP system? I know lumber $ have ramped.
Any room in budget for foam?


----------



## Ware

@jayhawk no zip. If it was a siding or hardie home we probably would, but it's just going to get covered up with brick, so OSB and house wrap will suffice.

And yes, lumber prices are ridiculous. A $7.50 sheet of OSB is now like ~$26. NAHB says lumber prices are up more than 170% since mid-April, adding more than $16,000 to the price of an average new single-family home. There are some things we can't even get right now.

And no foam. Foam houses are still kind of the Wild West around here, and I'm just not comfortable going that route - or with the additional cost of encapsulating the amount of roof area we'll have.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Just read this from start until now and i'm actually bummed there isnt more to read. Hurry up and make some more progress!

Amazing property and quite the job to tackle. Always great when you have family in the business.


----------



## testwerke

Ware said:


> And yes, lumber prices are ridiculous. A $7.50 sheet of OSB is now like ~$26. NAHB says lumber prices are up more than 170% since mid-April, adding more than $16,000 to the price of an average new single-family home. There are some things we can't even get right now.


Wow. That's a huge jump. :shock:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Any progress or did y'all decide to wait on lumber prices to come down?


----------



## Ware

tcorbitt20 said:


> Any progress or did y'all decide to wait on lumber prices to come down?


We pushed through. I just haven't updated this thread in a while. We're hanging drywall and laying brick now.

The drywall hangers just started a new channel, so check it out and give them a 👍🏼. Watching them hang drywall is almost as satisfying as watching someone mow stripes.


----------



## Brah-muda13

Ohio Lawn said:


> Please, please, please have something to reel mow. I hope there is another YouTube update soon. I'm looking forward to seeing what you end up doing. You're way too good to get out of the reel mowing game.


Yeah what he said, you gotta have something to reel mow.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Any updates on the house? I love seeing houses go up.


----------



## Ware

tcorbitt20 said:


> Any updates on the house? I love seeing houses go up.


We're getting closer. Brick, cabinets and paint are complete. Granite is about 2 weeks out. Electrician will start trim out this week. Tile layer will also start this week. We're laying a lot of wood look tile, so he'll be there a while. We're probably looking at finishing up in mid-late May. I'll try to post some pictures later.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Ware said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates on the house? I love seeing houses go up.
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting closer. Brick, cabinets and paint are complete. Granite is about 2 weeks out. Electrician will start trim out this week. Tile layer will also start this week. We're laying a lot of wood look tile, so he'll be there a while. We're probably looking at finishing up in mid-late May. I'll try to post some pictures later.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Guymauve

Hello,

I have 2 questions that have been bothering me since I visited this forum :


I understand that in the USA, you can build as far from the main road as you want? Is this true? If so you are very lucky...


Is it related to the overall cost of materials that the majority of houses built are made of wood?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Ware

Hello @Greenguy1236!

Yes, in the U.S. you can typically build as far from the main road as you want to on your property. This is great for privacy, but a downside is it can cost more to extend utilities (electric, water, natural gas, fiber or cable). Those services are usually at the road, and the financial burden of extending them longer distances is usually placed on the homeowner.

I would say most residential new construction here in the U.S. uses wood framing. Metal framing is more common in commercial buildings. I think there are a number of pros/cons with both materials. In a normal market I think metal studs are more expensive, but the inverse may be true at the moment.


----------



## Guymauve

Thanks for your reply.

For info, most of the constructions in western europe are made of concretes blocks


----------



## Ware

Guymauve said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> For info, most of the constructions in western europe are made of concretes blocks


That's interesting! How are the interior walls finished?

There are some regional differences in construction trends even here within the U.S.


----------



## Guymauve

Like this with capping (not sure this is correct word)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctcKNAz21jM


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> Guymauve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> For info, most of the constructions in western europe are made of concretes blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting! How are the interior walls finished?
> 
> There are some regional differences in construction trends even here within the U.S.
Click to expand...

It's incredible how well built many of the houses in Europe are. Their doors just go "click" and that's it. So jealous!

North American residential stick-frame builds aren't anywhere near the same level. And the cost difference does t seem to be all that much. Especially if you've experienced the better builds.


----------



## STI_MECE

I envy you having access to public water on a property that size. That will make plans for irrigation a heck of alot easier than dealing with a well. I have a well on my property and the pump is definitely not the ideal choice for irrigation.

Welcome to the ZTR club too. Just FYI if you have not already figured it out, you should check your blades after every 10 hours. Keep them sharp and maintain that 20-30 degree on the leading edge when sharpening. I just bought something from a company called Oregon that makes a special grinder for making the grinding process fool proof.


----------



## Ware

STI_MECE said:


> I envy you having access to public water on a property that size. That will make plans for irrigation a heck of alot easier than dealing with a well. I have a well on my property and the pump is definitely not the ideal choice for irrigation.
> 
> Welcome to the ZTR club too. Just FYI if you have not already figured it out, you should check your blades after every 10 hours. Keep them sharp and maintain that 20-30 degree on the leading edge when sharpening. I just bought something from a company called Oregon that makes a special grinder for making the grinding process fool proof.


Agree on the irrigation.

I bought an All American Sharpener Model 5005. It's basically a jig that holds both your angle grinder and blades at the proper angles during sharpening.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@Ware, Very helpful device!


----------



## Txmx583

Guymauve said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> For info, most of the constructions in western europe are made of concretes blocks


With my wife and family being from Germany I am very familiar with the houses over there vs here. They use cinder blocks filled with insulation over there vs the wood studs we use here in. I think one of the biggest reasons is the climate as well as price. In colder climates like Europe hoses made of stone with thick walls retain the heat much better.

In hotter climates like here in Texas the stick framed houses vent better and and do not hold heat in quite as much. I think it's becoming less important with more spray foam insulation being used as well as more efficient HVAC, but if you look at homes up north (Minnesota, Michigan, etc) from back in the day and old homes in the south, they are built different as well.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Any new pictures of the house? I love seeing the progress of a house being built.


----------



## Ware

tcorbitt20 said:


> Any new pictures of the house? I love seeing the progress of a house being built.


----------



## Bmossin

@Ware it looks like you could snag some sand and start leveling


----------



## tcorbitt20

Ware said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any new pictures of the house? I love seeing the progress of a house being built.
Click to expand...

Very nice! I tried to get my wife to go with black windows, but she wanted white... until a couple of months ago. "I kind of wish we had gotten black windows." Can't win...


----------



## Ware

tcorbitt20 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any new pictures of the house? I love seeing the progress of a house being built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice! I tried to get my wife to go with black windows, but she wanted white... until a couple of months ago. "I kind of wish we had gotten black windows." Can't win...
Click to expand...

Thanks! It looks black in the photo, but our windows and trim are actually a dark bronze. We went with that and weathered wood shingles to soften it a little.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware Beautiful Home!

Any more thoughts on how you are going to handle the 3.5 acres of lawn?

All Bermuda....or just a little around the house?


----------



## aybe09

Ware said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any new pictures of the house? I love seeing the progress of a house being built.
Click to expand...

Beautiful house! Congrats!


----------



## dmouw

looks good


----------



## JRS 9572

Ware said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any new pictures of the house? I love seeing the progress of a house being built.
Click to expand...

Wow! "Stately Wayne Manor!" Looks fantastic.


----------



## cnet24

3 car garage... a must-have in my opinion. It will be nice to have a dedicated space for your lawn toys, but also be able to park your vehicles inside.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> 3 car garage... a must-have in my opinion. It will be nice to have a dedicated space for your lawn toys, but also be able to park your vehicles inside.


We doubled down on that theory. :?


----------



## cnet24

Heck yes!


----------



## testwerke

Ware said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 car garage... a must-have in my opinion. It will be nice to have a dedicated space for your lawn toys, but also be able to park your vehicles inside.
> 
> 
> 
> We doubled down on that theory. :?
Click to expand...

That's the perfect amount of garage doors! So much room for activities.

How deep are the bays on the right?


----------



## Ware

testwerke said:


> That's the perfect amount of garage doors! So much room for activities.
> 
> How deep are the bays on the right?


Amen, but I'm sure we'll figure out a way to fill them up. My wife and I both have a company vehicle and a personal vehicle. Then there are mowers, equipment, tool boxes, workbenches, etc. to find space for.

Two of the of three bays on the side entry garage are 25'-10" deep (finished) and one is 23'-2" deep. The front entry garage bays are 23'-4" deep. Ceilings are 10ft, garage doors are 18x8 and 9x8, and both garages are fully insulated.

We're putting a ductless mini split in the front entry garage and I am treating it more like a shop space. The side entry one is a little larger, but it doesn't have as much usable wall space due to the windows. It also has a more direct path into our home (the front entry one is accessed through the laundry room), so we're going to use the side entry garage for daily drivers.


----------



## Ortho-Doc

@testwerke if this is a Step-Brothers reference, well done!!

[/quote]
That's the perfect amount of garage doors! *So much room for activities.*


----------



## jabopy

When we having some Lawn action Mr Ware?? The wait is just too much!!


----------



## Ware

jabopy said:


> When we having some Lawn action Mr Ware?? The wait is just too much!!


I am going to mow today, but I need to get some more of my downspout drains dug in first.

We've been needing to get our concrete driveway, sidewalks, and air conditioner/generator pads poured for weeks, but it won't stop raining and that has both our dozer guy and our concrete guy backed up. That said, we're formed up now and next in the queue. It rained all day Friday, but we've had a couple days this weekend to dry out a little. We have a window to pour tomorrow (Monday) before rain returns to the forecast on Tuesday.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware All of this time to plan...what route of Bermuda Cultivar are you thinking?

I am excited to follow along!


----------



## Ware

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Ware All of this time to plan...what route of Bermuda Cultivar are you thinking?
> 
> I am excited to follow along!


Honestly, I still don't know yet. :?

We're on about 3.75 acres and all but about 20-30 feet around the house is still mostly undisturbed pasture bermuda. I've had a few people tell me the farmer sprigged it with Coastal Bermuda back in the day.

At this point in the season I'm leaning toward just repairing the area right around the house with 419 from a local sod farm and reassessing later.

Renovating the whole lawn all at once is out of the question, and if I do eventually put in something really nice, getting a complete kill of what I have growing now will be my first priority. I would be sick if I went through the trouble of bringing in a sexy cultivar and then it get contaminated with common bermuda.

Something else I've considered is just maintaining what I have and then starting some "test plots" in the back yard - maybe 1,000-2,000 ft2 each. It wouldn't look like a traditional lawn, but it would give me an opportunity to try some things I probably wouldn't ever do to whole place.

I'm still weighing my options, and the home build itself has been mentally taxing, so right now our focus is just getting it finished and moved in. After that I'll have more time to spend on the lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## jasonbraswell

Looking good! There is no such thing as too much garage.


----------



## Ware

We are doing the Penntek Chip System on our garage floors. We looked into a few different products offered by local contractors and liked this one the best.

We have a lot of garage space, so it wasn't cheap - but it is looking really nice and I think we will be glad we did it.


----------



## Ware

We did a porcelain tile on the porches. It has not been grouted yet because it has been raining about every other day here. :|


----------



## AUspicious

That looks fantastic, @Ware. You really have a home you can be proud of. Congrats!


----------



## Buffalolawny

House looking awsome.

When i was an apprentice painter. One of the rules was the ceiling cant be darker than the roof.
In photos it looks upside down.

An optical illusion to the eye.

Like the frequency of the light hitting rotating car wheels. less Hz - wheels normal, equal Hz - still, Faster Hz - looks backwards


----------



## dubyadubya87

Beautiful home.


----------



## JRS 9572

Ware said:


> Hello @Greenguy1236!
> 
> Yes, in the U.S. you can typically build as far from the main road as you want to on your property. This is great for privacy, but a downside is it can cost more to extend utilities (electric, water, natural gas, fiber or cable). Those services are usually at the road, and the financial burden of extending them longer distances is usually placed on the homeowner.
> 
> I would say most residential new construction here in the U.S. uses wood framing. Metal framing is more common in commercial buildings. I think there are a number of pros/cons with both materials. In a normal market I think metal studs are more expensive, but the inverse may be true at the moment.


Ware to your point. My neighbors just put in a new covered back deck. To do the decking in Trex (composite) instead of wood was around $1,000.00 more. My neighbor asked what I thought, and I told him "hey for $1,000.00 more you won't have to bleach and apply sealant every year....that is if you remember or have the time to." He put the trex in. It looks awesome.


----------



## Ware

Got a quick cut in just before some more unwanted rain rolled in this afternoon. :roll:


----------



## jabopy

Good to see you back on the green stuff buddy, can't wait for your transformation ideas.


----------



## Ware

Hung a couple swings in the back yard for the girls today. :thumbup:


----------



## dmouw

Sweet tree swing


----------



## marcjw

Beautiful home man! Just curious what your plans are with your lawn. Do you plan to reel mow? If so what grass type?


----------



## Ware

marcjw said:


> Beautiful home man! Just curious what your plans are with your lawn. Do you plan to reel mow? If so what grass type?


Eventually, but how much and what kind of grass is unfortunately still anyone's guess at this point.

:dunno:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Hung a couple swings in the back yard for the girls today. :thumbup:


What a view!! Everything in that picture is what it's all about.


----------



## marcjw

Ware said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful home man! Just curious what your plans are with your lawn. Do you plan to reel mow? If so what grass type?
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, but how much and what kind of grass is unfortunately still anyone's guess at this point.
> 
> :dunno:
Click to expand...

lol. Cool man. Looking forward to seeing what you decide.


----------



## VALawnNoob

Ware said:


> We are doing the Penntek Chip System on our garage floors. We looked into a few different products offered by local contractors and liked this one the best.
> 
> We have a lot of garage space, so it wasn't cheap - but it is looking really nice and I think we will be glad we did it.


  this looks amazing. Can you share roughly how much this product + labor costs?


----------



## Ware

VALawnNoob said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing the Penntek Chip System on our garage floors. We looked into a few different products offered by local contractors and liked this one the best.
> 
> We have a lot of garage space, so it wasn't cheap - but it is looking really nice and I think we will be glad we did it.
> 
> 
> 
> this looks amazing. Can you share roughly how much this product + labor costs?
Click to expand...

I paid $5/sq ft, all-in.


----------



## cglarsen

Ware said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 car garage... a must-have in my opinion. It will be nice to have a dedicated space for your lawn toys, but also be able to park your vehicles inside.
> 
> 
> 
> We doubled down on that theory. :?
Click to expand...

Well done, that's superb. How did you sell that idea to the wife?


----------



## HomerGuy

cglarsen said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 car garage... a must-have in my opinion. It will be nice to have a dedicated space for your lawn toys, but also be able to park your vehicles inside.
> 
> 
> 
> We doubled down on that theory. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well done, that's superb. How did you sell that idea to the wife?
Click to expand...

Smart man.....get the garage you want built with the house! When we built our house, we decided on an oversized two car attached garage that would solely be used for the cars and the kids toys. My "toys" were going into a pole barn. This seemed like a great idea as we could keep the smelly lawn stuff in the pole barn and keep the garage clean. Well of course by the time my wife got the countertops she wanted, the hardwood she wanted, the cabinets she wanted, etc that we didn't feel comfortable spending the money on a pole barn right now. Ugh! Live and learn!


----------



## itsmejson

Ware said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing the Penntek Chip System on our garage floors. We looked into a few different products offered by local contractors and liked this one the best.
> 
> We have a lot of garage space, so it wasn't cheap - but it is looking really nice and I think we will be glad we did it.
> 
> 
> 
> this looks amazing. Can you share roughly how much this product + labor costs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid $5/sq ft, all-in.
Click to expand...

Ware your house looks beautiful!

We are currently building as well and I had plans to do our garage floor exactly like this. What was it about penntek that you liked vs epoxy coating that most do?


----------



## Ware

itsmejson said:


> …What was it about penntek that you liked vs epoxy coating that most do?


Being able to see some different finished products in person helped us make the decision. I would ask your local installers to see an example of their finished product/work. They should have a reference they can send you to.


----------



## Ware

Quick update - our second round of sod went down about 2.5 weeks ago. Between the area disturbed around the house, the driveway sides, and the underground utility ditches along the north side of our lot I think they ended up laying somewhere around 30k sq ft. It went down at different times - the stuff around the house was laid first, then we had to wait to get the dirt contractor back to dress up around the driveway after it was poured. It worked out well because I don't think I could have kept it all watered at once in this heat with hose end sprinklers.

The sod is whatever mutation of 419 our local sod farm is growing. Disappointing, I know. I priced some Tahoma 31 out of Tulsa, but trucking it was expensive and they would only deliver it. They would not lay it. I also had to consider where it was going. You can see it didn't get laid very far out from the house in some places. The sodded area is much larger than my old lawn, but only a small fraction of this yard.

My next task is some post-e weed control. We're also not too far away from a fall pre-e app.


----------



## Thor865

419? FOR REEL? It'll look great regardless.


----------



## MrMeaner

You need my Toro 3100D for your yard John!!


----------



## Ware

MrMeaner said:


> You need my Toro 3100D for your yard John!!


Unfortunately you're probably right. PM inbound.


----------



## Deltahedge

That looks great!


----------



## Ware

The grass is drought stressed, but we finally have some rain in the forecast so I picked up 500 pounds of triple 17 at the Farmers Coop today. I think this is the first time I've fertilized the whole lawn this season. All our attention has been focused on getting the house finished.

My 3pt PTO spreader still hasn't shipped, so I mounted the Spyker 12V Spreader in the receiver on my tractor's Heavy Hitch.

The first round of rain started moving in as I was cleaning up, which is always a good feeling. :thumbup:


----------



## BBLOCK

in canada not too many ppl concrete their whole driveways bc it's expensive and salt is also hard on it in the winter. i can't even fathom the cost of this

also that spreader looks pretty baddass on the tractor! how much more will the 3 pt hold?


----------



## Ware

BBLOCK said:


> in canada not too many ppl concrete their whole driveways bc it's expensive and salt is also hard on it in the winter. i can't even fathom the cost of this
> 
> also that spreader looks pretty baddass on the tractor! how much more will the 3 pt hold?


We don't get much snow here. I think we average 4-5 inches a year. Concrete is expensive, but it is something we wanted and we decided it would never be any cheaper than it is now. Almost all driveways in town are concrete. Most driveways in a rural area like this (especially longer ones) are gravel (usually on top of a shale base), but some are paved with concrete or asphalt. It just depends. I think the concrete driveway and sidewalks definitely help keep the garage floors and house cleaner.

The 12V Spyker has a 120 pound hopper. The first picture above is after adding two 50 pound bags, so that's a fairly accurate rating. The capacity of the PTO spreader I ordered is 549 pounds or about 8.6 ft3. The Spyker works fine, but it will speed up my process to not have to stop and reload 5+ times.


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:


> The 12V Spyker has a 120 pound hopper. The first picture above is after adding two 50 pound bags, so that's a fairly accurate rating. The capacity of the PTO spreader I ordered is 549 pounds or about 8.6 ft3. The Spyker works fine, but it will speed up my process to not have to stop and reload 5+ times.


What made you opt to get the tractor attachment? I would have assumed you'd be faster with the atv with having the bags in the back out with you.


----------



## Ware

My only complaint with the 12V Spyker are the peripherals. You obviously have to run a cable to power the 12V impeller and agitator. It has a small box with an on/off switch and a knob to adjust the impeller speed. Then you have the remote cable actuator for the gate. Both would be easier to deal with if permanently mounted, but I don't want to do that for no more than I use it. Also the spreader on the receiver hitch mount isn't balanced very well, so it's a little awkward to move around.


----------



## Amoo316

That makes sense. Thanks for linking that hitch website. I typically leave the bushhog on the back of the tractor when I'm using the bucket to acts as a counter weight. The disadvantage being, it's a really long counter weight. Seeing as they have a hitch attachment compatible with counter weights is an attractive option.


----------



## Ware

Amoo316 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 12V Spyker has a 120 pound hopper. The first picture above is after adding two 50 pound bags, so that's a fairly accurate rating. The capacity of the PTO spreader I ordered is 549 pounds or about 8.6 ft3. The Spyker works fine, but it will speed up my process to not have to stop and reload 5+ times.
> 
> 
> 
> What made you opt to get the tractor attachment? I would have assumed you'd be faster with the atv with having the bags in the back out with you.
Click to expand...

Visibility. It's hard to see how it's throwing from the driver's seat of the Pioneer and almost impossible to see down into the hopper because it's so far back there. The 2038R is easier to drive slow (it has cruise control), and I think it has a tighter turning radius.


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:


> The 2038R is easier to drive slow (it has cruise control), and I think it has a tighter turning radius.


This is the exact reason I'm thinking about converting the 40g 3pt mount sprayer to attach to the front of my old Deere ZT (Bolt it on to the crossbrace with added support) then run the boom to the back.


----------



## BBLOCK

Ware said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> in canada not too many ppl concrete their whole driveways bc it's expensive and salt is also hard on it in the winter. i can't even fathom the cost of this
> 
> also that spreader looks pretty baddass on the tractor! how much more will the 3 pt hold?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't get much snow here. I think we average 4-5 inches a year. Concrete is expensive, but it is something we wanted and we decided it would never be any cheaper than it is now. Almost all driveways in town are concrete. Most driveways in a rural area like this (especially longer ones) are gravel (usually on top of a shale base), but some are paved with concrete or asphalt. It just depends. I think the concrete driveway and sidewalks definitely help keep the garage floors and house cleaner.
> 
> The 12V Spyker has a 120 pound hopper. The first picture above is after adding two 50 pound bags, so that's a fairly accurate rating. The capacity of the PTO spreader I ordered is 549 pounds or about 8.6 ft3. The Spyker works fine, but it will speed up my process to not have to stop and reload 5+ times.
Click to expand...

it looks amazing man. glad you can build your dream. my only gripes are no trees on the lot lol!

edit: and i love the old shed, look how useful it is... too bad you cant move it to the back of the property


----------



## Ware

I bought a 2.5 gallon foam marker back on Prime Day for $275. I put off buying one because I've always thought they are kind of expensive for what they are, but it is really a game changer.

It came with a dual nozzle setup to drop foam on each end of a boom, but since I've been running the TeeJet FieldJet boomless nozzle on the Pioneer I just set it up for a single drop on the centerline.

I double overlap to help optimize the spray uniformity of the boomless nozzle. It sprays a pattern about 20ft wide, so I spray back to the center of my last pass (i.e. about 10ft between passes). Think of it kind of like head-to-head spacing of irrigation nozzles.


----------



## Ware

Amoo316 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2038R is easier to drive slow (it has cruise control), and I think it has a tighter turning radius.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the exact reason I'm thinking about converting the 40g 3pt mount sprayer to attach to the front of my old Deere ZT (Bolt it on to the crossbrace with added support) then run the boom to the back.
Click to expand...

I've seen a Spyker 12V mounted to the front of a zero turn. Mine came with the gate control parts to do it. Instead of using the cable actuator it has a bar that you can toggle with your foot. Walker also sells a kit to adapt one to their mowers. It looks like it uses a hand lever though. The hands free foot toggle makes more sense for a zero turn.


----------



## Ware

BBLOCK said:


> it looks amazing man. glad you can build your dream. my only gripes are no trees on the lot lol!
> 
> edit: and i love the old shed, look how useful it is... too bad you cant move it to the back of the property


Thank you. I may plant some more trees this fall. We have 3 large oaks in the back. It's a tough decision with bermudagrass though. You can have trees or grass - not both. Bermuda doesn't grow well under trees.


----------



## BBLOCK

Ware said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> it looks amazing man. glad you can build your dream. my only gripes are no trees on the lot lol!
> 
> edit: and i love the old shed, look how useful it is... too bad you cant move it to the back of the property
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I may plant some more trees this fall. We have 3 large oaks in the back. It's a tough decision with bermudagrass though. You can have trees or grass - not both. Bermuda doesn't grow well under trees.
Click to expand...

yes i understand, what i mean is that you have this beautiful wide open property that is huge but no separation currently from the neighbors, i'm in the same boat but just on one side and we cant wait to plant a tree wall to never see them again,


----------



## Amoo316

The biggest issue I have had with the ATV is the shape of the garden bed & porch in my front yard as well as my fire pit in my Field. They almost force an overlap area if you don't have a tight enough turning radius. Obviously you can just turn the booms off as you hit those areas, but there's not much wiggle room. I'm 99% positive I would struggle when I go TNex next season, so I need a solution.


----------



## Ware

Make no mistake - that's a lot of edging and blowing. I mentioned this in another thread, but I wheeled it off out of curiosity and I'm edging a little over 1,000 linear feet of sidewalks and driveway.

It takes me about an hour and 15 minutes to mow the 3.5 acres. Maybe closer to an hour if I'm mowing east-west, but I try to rotate each time I mow. Then it takes about another 45 minutes to an hour to do the trimming, edging and blowing. Today I mowed diagonals and I was out there for 2hr 10min. That included a couple Gatorade breaks.

I remember when 3/4" was tall, but I scalped her pretty good at 2.75" today. I'm also seeing a lot of drought stress. We could really use some rain, but there is none in the extended forecast.


----------



## BBLOCK

yep time for a one of those sweet pull behind blowers the golf courses use...! 

do they make ride on edgers? lol


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Ware said:


> Make no mistake - that's a lot of edging and blowing. I mentioned this in another thread, but I wheeled it off out of curiosity and I'm edging a little over 1,000 linear feet of sidewalks and driveway.
> 
> It takes me about an hour and 15 minutes to mow the 3.5 acres. Maybe closer to an hour if I'm mowing east-west, but I try to rotate each time I mow. Then it takes about another 45 minutes to an hour to do the trimming, edging and blowing. Today I mowed diagonals and I was out there for 2hr 10min. That included a couple Gatorade breaks.
> 
> I remember when 3/4" was tall, but I scalped her pretty good at 2.75" today. I'm also seeing a lot of drought stress. We could really use some rain, but there is none in the extended forecast.


@Ware Wow...beautiful property! :thumbup:

How often will your mowing frequency be with the size of your new property?


----------



## Ware

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Ware Wow...beautiful property! :thumbup:
> 
> How often will your mowing frequency be with the size of your new property?


Thanks!

Right now I'm mowing it about once a week at 2.75".


----------



## Ware

Looking out the window from my desk - that's a scattered shower from Hurricane Ida in the distance.


----------



## Ware

And a rainbow this evening. :thumbup:


----------



## mitch1588

Ware said:


> And a rainbow this evening. :thumbup:


Wow. That is beautiful!!


----------



## jabopy

You've got it looking good already John!! The house is o.k. as well :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bmossin

Ware said:


> And a rainbow this evening. :thumbup:


This could be a painting.


----------



## Ware




----------



## dubyadubya87

Gorgeous views and property, Ware.


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> Make no mistake - that's a lot of edging and blowing.
> 
> Then it takes about another 45 minutes to an hour to do the trimming, edging and blowing.


I saw a video a while back where a commercial landscape company has their guys that do the trimming, edging, and blowing riding some knee high Segways. Would probably work great for you too.


----------



## ADanto6840

Cory said:


> I saw a video a while back where a commercial landscape company has their guys that do the trimming, edging, and blowing riding some knee high Segways. Would probably work great for you too.


Hah, no kidding? I use my Segway "Ninebot Mini-Pro" (essentially a knee-high Segway) to do quite a bit of my blowing, especially in my front yard & driveway areas. I actually used it with the LevelLawn tool, too, and posted a "demo" (somewhat self-deprecatingly / embarrassingly) video of me using it in my journal post too. Had no idea that a commercial company might be using a similar tactic, though it certainly makes sense. If you come across any info or a photo of it, would love to see it.

Sorry to hijack BTW. Love your progress @Ware -- coming along nicely!


----------



## Slim 1938

Congrats on the new place @Ware ! It's looking great. With the stupid money people are paying for houses in my town I sometimes think about selling mine and building out on a couple acres, but the headache of going through building process again scares me away. Lol.


----------



## Harts

Congrats John. The house and property look great. I'm in a similar boat with the new house and working on a plan to move forward with getting the grass to a point where it can be reel mowed consistently. I only have an acre but the time and money component make it much more difficult to manage then my previous 2,500 sf.

My next step is getting my Volt lighting setup in the front before tackling the backyard next year (hopefully). I ended up taking my setup from the old house and glad that I did.

Congrats again. I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Ortho-Doc

Wow, beautiful.



Ware said:


>


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

Ware, get you a ventrac edger buddy 



 :mrgreen: 
In all seriousness House is beautiful, lot is beautiful congrats again brotha!


----------



## BBLOCK

Lawn Burgundy said:


> Ware, get you a ventrac edger buddy
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> In all seriousness House is beautiful, lot is beautiful congrats again brotha!


Wow. Yep it's official Ware needs a ventrac, w all the attachments 😁


----------



## bhutchinson87

@Ware Did you have any ethernet cabling installed? Having a house built soon and I'm wondering if it's worth it to run CAT5 or 6 cabling to high use locations over relying on the WiFi system.


----------



## Ware

bhutchinson87 said:


> @Ware Did you have any ethernet cabling installed? Having a house built soon and I'm wondering if it's worth it to run CAT5 or 6 cabling to high use locations over relying on the WiFi system.


Yes, I ran a cat 6 to every place I knew I would plug something in - e.g. every TV location, wireless access point (ceiling mounted), under my built-in desk pedestal, etc.

At some of those locations where I have multiple hardwired ethernet devices I'm using Unifi USW-Flex-Mini switches. They are about the size of a deck of cards and can be powered with PoE.

I made a map and was very intentional about where I ran cables. For everything else I rely on wireless.


----------



## agrassman

The UniFi network gear is great. I've been looking at their cameras now.


----------



## ADanto6840

Re: Unifi -- I love their cameras. Pricey though, especially considering they're under-spec'd vs competitor cameras at similar price-points. They're also hard to come by right now, basically have to wait (and get lucky, to some extent), or pay through the nose to a 'scalper'.

Really, I'm addicted to the Unifi stuff in general -- 6 Access Points (flawless wifi *everywhere*); just a bit over 30 cameras now (when ~$100 and an hour of wiring = new camera, it's just too easy to go crazy); and all of my ethernet-capable devices are hard-wired.

Heck, I have 3 separate network racks throughout my property now -- each of which is inter-connected to each other rack via SM fiber (used Ubiquiti's pre-terminated SM fiber, a great & very reasonably-priced product), so my property's "backbone" is all >= 10G interconnects. The Ubnt fiber is 6 (or 12?) strand, too -- so I could theoretically have >100GB links between my racks. Right now though, I'm still just trying to fully saturate my 10G links. =D

+1 for Ubiquiti. It's not flawless though, has some quirks, but if you're serious about wifi coverage & don't want to spend a fortune on truly-enterprise grade stuff, then I highly recommend it -- especially the network great, pretty great value for the money. And like I said, I love the cameras too, and I love having no subscription fees + everything recorded on-site/no 'cloud', etc... =D


----------



## Buffalolawny

bhutchinson87 said:


> @Ware Did you have any ethernet cabling installed? Having a house built soon and I'm wondering if it's worth it to run CAT5 or 6 cabling to high use locations over relying on the WiFi system.


Cat 6a minimum with the amount of connected devices that will increase in the next 10yrs.

https://www.telco-data.com/cat5e-vs-cat6-vs-cat7-vs-cat8/

You can use a wifi mesh router at each end of the cables to extend wifi strength.
Yes cables for cameras. because of the (Power Over Ethernet) and 110v/ 240v plug in and even solar panel plug in to each camera. When the power goes down.


----------



## bhutchinson87

Buffalolawny said:


> bhutchinson87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware Did you have any ethernet cabling installed? Having a house built soon and I'm wondering if it's worth it to run CAT5 or 6 cabling to high use locations over relying on the WiFi system.
> 
> 
> 
> Cat 6a minimum with the amount of connected devices that will increase in the next 10yrs.
> 
> https://www.telco-data.com/cat5e-vs-cat6-vs-cat7-vs-cat8/
> 
> You can use a wifi mesh router at each end of the cables to extend wifi strength.
> Yes cables for cameras. because of the (Power Over Ethernet) and 110v/ 240v plug in and even solar panel plug in to each camera. When the power goes down.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I came to the same conclusion the other day when I started looking up the differences. I actually already have a mesh wifi system (Netgear Nighthawk) that I enjoy. Just thought that if I can get wired connections to the places that use it most then I should.


----------



## testwerke

Ware said:


> bhutchinson87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware Did you have any ethernet cabling installed? Having a house built soon and I'm wondering if it's worth it to run CAT5 or 6 cabling to high use locations over relying on the WiFi system.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I ran a cat 6 to every place I knew I would plug something in - e.g. every TV location, wireless access point (ceiling mounted), under my built-in desk pedestal, etc.
> 
> At some of those locations where I have multiple hardwired ethernet devices I'm using Unifi USW-Flex-Mini switches. They are about the size of a deck of cards and can be powered with PoE.
> 
> I made a map and was very intentional about where I ran cables. For everything else I rely on wireless.
Click to expand...

Why place a downstream switch if you have everything terminated at a central location?


----------



## Ware

@testwerke fewer long cable runs and I was able to buy a smaller switch (Switch Lite 16 PoE).

I am by no means a network guy, but for example I didn't see any need to run separate cables to a single location across the house for say a smart TV, a Sonos soundbar, and an Xbox. So I ran one PoE cable from the Switch Lite 16 PoE to a Switch Flex Mini and then plugged the three devices into it.


----------



## Ware

Not where I'd like to be, but you have to start somewhere. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/lvOSUeAaNvM


----------



## BBLOCK

Ware said:


> Not where I'd like to be, but you have to start somewhere. :thumbup:


heck of a mower to mow 3.5 acres in 2 minutes! :thumbup:

looks like fun


----------



## Ware

BBLOCK said:


> heck of a mower to mow 3.5 acres in 2 minutes! :thumbup:
> 
> looks like fun


 :lol:

I can usually mow it in 60-70 minutes with that machine.


----------



## Ware

Weed control. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> Weed control. :thumbup:


What you put down?


----------



## cnet24

Beautiful house and property @Ware. Haven't seen it finished yet


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> What you put down?


Prodiamine and Simazine


----------



## jasonbraswell

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you put down?
> 
> 
> 
> Prodiamine and Simazine
Click to expand...

The combo is super.
I did a fall and early spring app this year.


----------



## RayTL

That's some nice suppression @Ware !


----------



## itsmejson

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you put down?
> 
> 
> 
> Prodiamine and Simazine
Click to expand...

Can you share your app schedule for the two? That combo looks killer. I have prodiamine but have not applied to Lawn yet since the sod was laid down this past Nov


----------



## Ware

RayTL said:


> That's some nice suppression @Ware !


Thanks! The picture probably makes it look a little better than it is because of the absolute mess next door, but I am happy with it. I had a little bit of breakthrough - mostly some clover looking stuff down close to the ground under the canopy in areas where the bermuda is thinner.

My other neighbor pays TruGreen to treat his. It looks pretty good, but they missed some spots.


----------



## Ware

itsmejson said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you put down?
> 
> 
> 
> Prodiamine and Simazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you share your app schedule for the two? That combo looks killer. I have prodiamine but have not applied to Lawn yet since the sod was laid down this past Nov
Click to expand...

I sprayed the Prodiamine in mid-September at 1.15 lb/acre (0.42 oz/M) and the Simazine in mid-October at 1 qt/acre (0.75 oz/M).


----------



## RayTL

Ware said:


> RayTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some nice suppression @Ware !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The picture probably makes it look a little better than it is because of the absolute mess next door, but I am happy with it. I had a little bit of breakthrough - mostly some clover looking stuff down close to the ground under the canopy in areas where the bermuda is thinner.
> 
> My other neighbor pays TruGreen to treat his. It looks pretty good, but they missed some spots.
Click to expand...

Haha, love the neighbors that help my yard look better than it is! DIY is the way to go … time is the enemy these days for me with work and family, but I'm hanging on to the REEL life. I'm looking forward to the Ware 2.0 journey this season. - Ray


----------



## Ware

Here is a topic in the Equipment & Tools subforum about my John Deere 7400A TerrainCut mower. It turned into a series of posts about the mower, so I didn't want that info to get buried in my Lawn Journal. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

nice


----------



## littlehuman

What a purchase! How long does it take you to get all 3.5 acres with it?


----------



## Ware

I made my first cut of the season yesterday at 1-3/4" with the 7400A. I was impressed with how well it contours.



But the highlight was mowing along and seeing this off to my side:



Then I made about 8 more passes and found the other one! I guess that makes me a shed hunter.


----------



## dubyadubya87

That looks like the sort of country you've got 'herds' going through your yard. Nice find and nice cut.


----------



## robbybobby

Looks like 7400A can cut at 3/4 at its lowest, does that Sound right? I know you mentioned you won't be going reel low on it anytime soon but curious what your target HOC is with this unit? 1"?


----------



## Ware

@robbybobby yeah I think the lowest setting is 3/4", but I'm not sure you could go that low unless the lawn was pool table flat. I think rotary push mower height (~1.5") is probably more realistic with the 27" cutting planes. The lawn looks pretty good at 1.75" so I may leave it there. I need to do some leveling.


----------



## Ware

littlehuman said:


> What a purchase! How long does it take you to get all 3.5 acres with it?


I'll get back to you on this once I figure out a rhythm, but mowing speeds are 0-6 mph and transport is 0-9 mph.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Looking good Ware!!

With as much space as you have I would take an asphalt roller to the turf after a good rain event, I would think that would do you more good then a full truck load of sand.


----------



## Ware

That's a good idea @Mightyquinn.


----------



## The_iHenry

Can't wait for this to green up!


----------



## Ware

littlehuman said:


> What a purchase! How long does it take you to get all 3.5 acres with it?


I mowed again this afternoon and it took right at an hour and half to mow the 3.5 acres. I think I was averaging about an hour and ten minutes on the zero turn, so it is a little slower.


----------



## littlehuman

Ware said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a purchase! How long does it take you to get all 3.5 acres with it?
> 
> 
> 
> I mowed again this afternoon and it took right at an hour and half to mow the 3.5 acres. I think I was averaging about an hour and ten minutes on the zero turn, so it is a little slower.
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound too bad at all. What's 20 more minutes of an enjoyable experience?


----------



## Ware

Drinking a beer while the 2038R mixes up some Quali-Pro 3-D Herbicide. I am hoping it will take care of a little bit of broadleaf stuff I have.

I currently have the sprayer set up for boomless. The 8-nozzle boom I have is probably a more accurate setup, but the trade off is maneuverability around obstacles. With the boomless nozzle I don't have to worry about where my boom tips are.

To help the spray uniformity of the boomless nozzle, I double overlap - spraying back to the center of my last pass (think head-to-head spacing irrigation nozzles). To gauge that I am using a single foam marker nozzle set up on the centerline of the tractor.

The tractor has turned out to be a good spray rig. It turns tighter than my side-by-side, so I don't have to make a 3-point turn at the end of each pass.

:beer:


----------



## jmille9936

What kind of boomless nozzle/setup are you using?


----------



## Ware

jmille9936 said:


> What kind of boomless nozzle/setup are you using?


I am using a FieldJet 1/4-KLC-9.

On the catalog page you can see their asterisked note about double overlapping to optimize uniformity.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Drinking a beer while the 2038R mixes up some Quali-Pro 3-D Herbicide. I am hoping it will take care of a little bit of broadleaf stuff I have.
> 
> I currently have the sprayer set up for boomless. The 8-nozzle boom I have is probably a more accurate setup, but the trade off is maneuverability around obstacles. With the boomless nozzle I don't have to worry about where my boom tips are.
> 
> To help the spray uniformity of the boomless nozzle, I double overlap - spraying back to the center of my last pass (think head-to-head spacing irrigation nozzles). To gauge that I am using a single foam marker nozzle set up on the centerline of the tractor.
> 
> The tractor has turned out to be a good spray rig. It turns tighter than my side-by-side, so I don't have to make a 3-point turn at the end of each pass.
> 
> :beer:


Typical homeowner setup :lol:


----------



## Ware

It is the same boomless nozzle I was using with my homemade UTV skid sprayer. I have it mounted with a check valve on the boomless setup this sprayer originally came with. It had a couple Hypro Boom X Tender nozzles, but I wasn't thrilled with how they worked.

The mounting is a little more complicated than it needs to be, but it works well. I probably don't need the check valve now that the nozzle is higher than the rest of the plumbing. The nozzle was the low point on my UtV setup, so I had issues with it dribbling when I shut the sprayer off.


----------



## ReelWILawn

pennstater2005 said:


> Typical homeowner setup :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: and making everyone envious here


----------



## Ware

Starting to green up. The 7400A lays some faint stripes.


----------



## Ware

I sprayed a half gallon of T-Nex this morning. :?

#biglawnproblems


----------



## dubyadubya87

Ware said:


> I sprayed a half gallon of T-Nex this morning. :?
> 
> #biglawnproblems


I've got 10 gallon Primo LinkPaks in stock, whenever you're ready... :lol:


----------



## Ware

@dubyadubya87 that's neat - I didn't know that was a thing. I ordered 2x 2.5gal, but the place I ordered from only had one in stock - so I agreed to substitute 5x 1gal. I do a 4 acre mix when I spray, so at 16oz/acre it conveniently worked out to half a jug. If I maintain that rate I'll only need to measure it out every other spray.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Ware said:


> @dubyadubya87 that's neat - I didn't know that was a thing. I ordered 2x 2.5gal, but the place I ordered from only had one in stock - so I agreed to substitute 5x 1gal. I do a 4 acre mix when I spray, so at 16oz/acre it conveniently worked out to half a jug. If I maintain that rate I'll only need to measure it out every other spray.


It's a very small market at $3000ish a pop. Mostly golf courses.


----------



## Ware

With some rain in the forecast I applied 400 pounds of BCF 20-5-10 yesterday. That worked out to about 1/2 pound of N per thousand.

We've had a mild spring, so this was my first fertilizer app of the year. The price was $26.95/bag at my local farm/feed store. That was more than I've paid for the same stuff in the past, but not as bad as I was expecting.

I used my 120lb Spyker Electric Spreader on the back of the UTV. My JD dealer has a Frontier SS2067B PTO spreader held for me, but the Spyker receiver hitch setup is growing on me - particularly the speed I am able to go. It makes multiple passes in different directions easy.


----------



## livt0ride

sweet setup!


----------



## dubyadubya87

That really isn't that bad for granular fert, you got a good deal. So many normally granular users using liquid fert this year.


----------



## Ware

Applied my second app of PGR this morning with some Bifenthrin.


----------



## cnet24

@Ware - haven’t heard from you or see a posting activity in some time. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> @Ware - haven’t heard from you or see a posting activity in some time. Hope you are doing well!


I'm good. Life and work has been very busy for me, so all I've done to the lawn this year is mow and do basic weed control. 

I did get rid of the John Deere 7400A in favor of a Grasshopper zero turn. All the things I didn't like about the 8800 started bothering me with the 7400A, so I said to hell with it and sold it. I was able to turn a little profit on it, so that was nice.


----------

